# let's post our routines to liven up this board!



## the terminator (Dec 10, 2000)

hey guys, let's post our routines:

day 1:  chest/bi's/forearms
flat barbell bench 3 x 6-8
incline DB press 3 x 6-8
weighted dips 3 x 6-8
standing alt DB curls 3 x 8-10
Incline DB curls 3 x 8-10
Hammer curls:  2 x 8-10
reverse curl:  2 x 8-10

day 2: legs
squats:  4 x 8-10
leg press: 3 x 8-10
lunges:  3 x 8-10
standing DB calf raise: 4 x 20-8
seated calf raise: 3 x 15-8

day3 off
day 4: shoulders
Over head DB press:  3 x 6-8
upright row:  2 x 6-8
lateral raise:  2 x 8-10
bent over lateral raise: 2 x 8-10
DB shrugs:  3 x 8-10

day 5: back/tri's
3 x 6-10 deadlifts
weighted chins:  3 sets
barbell row: 3 x 6-8
close grip bench: 3 x 6-8
french press:  3 x 6-8


----------



## Arnold (Dec 10, 2000)

Day 1
Back, Bi's & tri's

Day 2
off

Day 3
Legs

Day 4
off

Day 5
off

Day 6
Chest, tri's & shoulders

Day 7
off

Repeat!

I generally stick with squats, barbell presses, flies, rows, barbell curls, skull crushers, pull-ups & pull downs.
Mostly compound exercises, moderate to heavy weight. Never more than 1 hour in the gym. 5 sets per exercise, 3 exercises for major muscle groups, 2 for minors. Two warm-up sets, then sets of 6-8 rep range.

Sometimes I incorporate some supersetting, giant sets or forced reps, but sparingly.

Overall, a pretty basic routine. Lots of rest and protein! I train instinctvley, if I feel like taking an extra day off, I do.


----------



## crowman (Dec 10, 2000)

Day 1, 

Squats, 4 sets, 16, 14, 12, 8
Lunges, 4 set of 12
Leg curls, 4 sets of 16
Straight Leg deadlifts, 3 sets, 10,8,6
Calf raises, 4 sets of 16
Reverse Calf raises, 4 sets of 16

Day 2

Bench Press, 4 sets of 12
Inline Press, 4 sets of 12
Pullovers, 4 sets of 12
Pull-ups, 50
Bent-over rows, 4 sets of 12
Dead-lifts, 3 sets, 10, 8, 6

Day 3

Clean and Press, 4 sets of 12
Dumbbell lat raises, 4 sets of 12
Upright Rows, 3 sets, 10,8,6
Push Press, 3 sets, 6,4,2
Barbell Curls, 4 sets of 12
Seated Dumbell Curls, 4 sets of 12
Close-grip bench press, 4 sets of 12
Overhead tri-extensions, 4 sets of 12 
Wrist curls, 4 sets of 12
Reverse wrist curls, 4 sets of 12

Day 4 rest\maybe a little cardio
Day 5, repeat


-Crowman

------------------
MASS ABOVE ALL

[This message has been edited by crowman (edited 12-10-2000).]


----------



## Cackerot69 (Dec 11, 2000)

i generally use a 3 day push/pull/legs split.

but i needed a change so i switched to a 5 day split.

monday-chest/abs
flat BB bench press-3x4-6
incline DB press-3x4-6
weighted dips-2x4-6
hanging leg raise-2x12-15
weighted crunches-2x8-10

tuesday-back
weighted pull ups-3x4-6
deadlifts-2x6
bent over row-2x4-6
DB row-1x6-8

wedsday-shoulders/traps
military press-3x4-6
DB shoulder press-2x4-6
DB side laterals-2x6-8
BB shrug-2x6

thursday-Arms/abs
BB curl-2x4-6
DB curl-2x4-6
hammer curl-1x4-6
CG benchpress-2x4-6
lying triceppress-2x4-6
OH tricep press-1x4-6
wrist curl-3x6-8
weighted crunches-3x8-10

friday-legs
squat-5x5
SLDL-2x6
leg curl-2x6
standing calf raise-3x6-8

this is basic MaxOT. i have used these principles in the past and made my best gains ever. so, i'm going back to it.


----------



## IRON PIMPER (Dec 12, 2000)

i train 5 days straight. starting sunday and working out until thrusday. heres my routine

sun:biceps/triceps/forearms/abs
mon:legs/calves
tues:chest/abs
wed:back/calves
thurs:shoulders/abs


---------------------------------------------
LOW VOLUME TRAINING IS FOR WUSSIES WITH NO HEART!!


----------



## Time + Patience (Dec 12, 2000)

Here is a new routine I intend on trying and I think I should gain some good size and strength off of it.
MONDAY
Squat
Clean + Press
BB Rows
BB Bench
BB Lockouts
WEDNESDAY
Deads/SLDL
BB Curl
Pullups
THURSDAY
Push Press
DB Bench
Bottom Position Bench
Hang Cleans
  I will do about 3 sets each exercise anywhere from 1-8 reps.  I am basing everything around squats, deads, hang cleans, and the compuond movements.  That is what my whole routine is.  It's something a lil different I think will work really good.


----------



## Behemouth (Dec 16, 2000)

day 1
legs

day2
off

day 3 
bi's tri's forearms

day 4
off

day 5
back

day 6
chest shoulders

day 7
off

------------------
LESS IS MORE


----------



## Behemouth (Dec 16, 2000)

IP, just because you work out a different way than everyone else don't call them wussies with no heart

------------------
LESS IS MORE


----------



## soon2Bswoll (Jan 1, 2001)

Day 1:
Squats
Leg Extensions
Leg Curls
Stiff Legged Deadlifts
Bench Press
Dumbell Flyes
Incline Press
Bent Over Rows
Pull Overs
Upright Rows
Behind the neck presses
Abs

Day 2:
Off

Day 3:
Deadlifts
Standing Calf Raises
Barbell Curls
Wrist Curls
Hammer Curls
Lying Tricep Extension

Day 4:
Off

Day 5:
Squats
Leg Extensions
Leg Curls
Seated Calf Raises
Bench Press
Dumbell Flyes
Incline Press
Bent Over Rows
Pull Overs
Upright Rows
Behind the neck presses
Abs

All done 2 sets with a weight than can be done 7 times but is hard to get 9.  Worked until positive falure.


------------------
Got Muscle?

[This message has been edited by soon2Bswoll (edited 01-01-2001).]

[This message has been edited by soon2Bswoll (edited 01-02-2001).]


----------



## BIGGEST (Jan 1, 2001)

I'm starting a new routine this week and plan to try it for about 4-6 weeks. So I don't know how good it is yet:

Mon: Chest/Back/Shoulders

BB Bench Press
BB Incline Press
BB Row
DeadLift
DB Shoulder Press
Lateral Raises

Tue: Legs/Calves/Abs

Squats
Leg Extensions
Leg Curls
Calf Raises
Decline Crunches
Leg Lifts

Fri: Bis/Tris/Forearms

BB Curls
DB Supinating Curls
BB Reverse Curls
Skull Crushers
DB Overhead Extensions

Wed, Thur, Sat: Cardio for 20 minutes


----------



## devastation25 (Jan 1, 2001)

CHEST/BICEPS (SUNDAY)
db incline 3x4-8
weighted dips 2x8
db flat 3x8-12 
bb curl 3x4-8
db curl 2x10-12 

LEGS/CALVES (MONDAY)
squats 5x5 
leg press 1x15
SLDL 3x8-15
leg curls 2x12
standing calf raises 2x20 

SHOULDERS/TRICEPS (WEDNESDAY)
OH Press 3x4-8
bb front raises 2x10-12
CG Bench 3x6-8
Pushdowns 2x10-12 

BACK/TRAPS/CALVES (THURSDAY)
chins ?x30
deadlifts 3x5
rows 2x6-8
db shrugs 2x8-15
calf raises 2x6-8
seated calf raises 2x10-20


----------



## Robboe (Jan 1, 2001)

Mon...Chest/tris/abs:

Flat bench
Incline DB (sometimes mix up this order but always finishing with)
Dips
(gonna add DB pullovers to try and hit upper/inner pecs...to see how that goes.)
Seated EZ bar skullcrushers (best way to describe - go to Flexonline.com and check out Big ron's tri routine. He explains it there)
Rope pulldowns

Incline sit ups
Hanging leg raises
Broomstick twists(for obliques)

Tues...Back/bi's/forearms:

Deads
Pull-ups or pull-downs (depending on how strong i'm feeling or how tired the deads have made me)
DB rows
low-pulley cable rows(finisher)

Barbell curls
Hammer curls

Wed:Rest.

Thurs...quads/hams/calves:

(After a 10 minute cycle - for warm-up)
Leg extensions (for pre-exhaust)
Squats (using smith machine every other week for deep squats)
leg press
Leg extensions (for finisher)
Seated leg curl
standing leg curl
seated calf raise
standing calf raise

Fri...Delts/traps:

Behind the neck press
DB press
DB shrug (sometimes BB shrug)

Sat...Cardio:

10 minute cycle
20 minute jog/run
10 minute step
Sauna...mmmm...... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sun: Rest. 


------------------
I'll type a good one when i feel like it...


----------



## harms50208 (Jan 1, 2001)

This is my routine when work allows
Mon:  Chest/Back

Tues: Legs/Abs

Weds:Shldrs/Arms

Thurs: Off

Fri:Legs/Abs

Sat: Back/Shldrs/Arms

Sun: Off
On my leg days I will mix it up, leg presses on one, squats on the other.  On Sat I only do light work, high reps with the exception of deads.  After working chest on Mon I am to exhausted to do deads so I work them in on Sat.


----------



## devastation25 (Jan 1, 2001)

harms

are you progressing with that workout?


----------



## johnny123 (Jan 2, 2001)

mine is a M-W-F set up:

Monday

chest/back

bench press 10, 7, 5
incline DB press 7, 5
flat bench DB 7, 5
dips to failure

deadlifts 10, 8, 6
lat pulldowns 10, 8
bent over rows 10
seated row, 10, 8
lawmowers 10

wednesday, bis tris forearms
BB curl 15, 12, 10
alt DB curls on incline 12,10
hammers 10

close grip bench 8, 6
overhead press 8, 7
cable pushdowns 10, 8

DB wrist curls


friday shoulders/legs
dumbell press 10, 8
lat raises 10, 8
front db raises 10, 8
bb shrugs, 8, 6, 5
db shrugs 10
bb raises 10, 8

squats 12, 10, 8
leg press 10, 8
leg curls 10, 8
calf raises 12, 10, 8

cardio and boxing varies

------------------
"it's tricky!"


----------



## Scotty the Body (Jan 2, 2001)

Mines also MWF

Monday - Chest/Bi's
Flat bench
incline bench
Flat flies
Dips
BB curl
Preacher curl
Alt DB curl or hammer curl

Tues - Legs shoulders
Hack squat
Leg press
standing calf raise
Seated calf raise
Leg ext
leg curls
Military press
Arnolds
lateral raise

Friday - Back, tris
Pulldowns
bent over rows 
DB rows
Shrugs
Pushdowns
scull crushers
narrow grip bench


I'm taking a break from Squats and deadlifts for a couple of weeks just to mix things up a bit but they'll be back in the mix soon as I miss them already.


----------



## harms50208 (Jan 2, 2001)

Devastation25,
    You bet, I like high volume and working body parts twice a week.  I have found it best though not to work chest twice.  Working chest twice along with shoulders is too much.  I work shoulders twice but one day I do heavy work, up right rows, military press the next time I do light stuff like lateral raises and front raises.
    Also I will change my routine from time to time from heavy weight low reps and lower weight higher reps.


----------



## ZONE (Jan 4, 2001)

Monday:

Bench 2 warm-ups 3 work-sets
Dips 2 to failure (gotta buy a Weight belt)
Wide grip chins 2 to failure
Deads 2 warm-ups 2 work sets
BB Rows 3 Work sets
Shrugs 1 set

Wednesday:
Squats 2 warm-ups 3-4 work-sets
SLDL's 3 work-sets
Calves 3 work-sets

Friday/Saturday:
Incline Bench (45 degrees) 2 warm 3 work sets
DB Mil Press 2 work sets
Side laterals 2 work sets
BB Curls 2 work sets
hammer curls 2 work sets
Skulls 3 work sets
Dips 2 sets

I started this about 5 weeks ago for variety, my old workout looked just like Scotty's.


----------



## CHARLESK27 (Jan 6, 2001)

Workout  #1 -- Chest and Back 
Muscle Group	Exercise				Sets
Chest		Flat barbell/dumbbell bench press	1 Warm up set (15 easy reps)
							1 set of10 repetitions
							4 sets of 8 repetitions

		Incline barbell/ dumbbell bench press	1 set of10 repetitions
							3 sets of 8 repetitions

		Decline barbell/ dumbbell bench press	1 set of10 repetitions
							3 sets of 8 repetitions

Back		Front lateral pull downs		4 sets of 12 repetitions

		Dumbbell rows				4 sets of 12 repetitions

		Rowing machine				4 sets of 12 repetitions

Workout  #2 -- Biceps and Triceps 
Muscle Group	Exercise	Sets
Biceps		Standing alternate dumbbell curls	1 Warm up set (15 easy reps)
							4 sets of 8 repetitions

		Standing barbell curls			4 sets of 8 repetitions

		Preacher curls				4 sets of 8 repetitions


		Triceps	Close grip bench press		1 Warm up set (15 easy reps)
							4 sets of 8 repetitions
		Flat bench curl bar extensions		4 sets of 10 repetitions

		Cable push downs	4 sets of 10 repetitions

Workout #3
Legs		Squats
		leg Press
		Leg curls
		Calve raises

Shoulders	Military press
		Dumbbell press
		Side laterals
		Rear laterals


Supplement each workout with 40 minutes of cardiovascular conditioning.  The treadmill on a subtle incline at a joggers pace is a good choice to achieve this conditioning.

For each exercise:
·	For your first set, start with a weight that you completed for eight repetitions the last time that you performed the exercise.  
·	For the following sets, increase the weight in small increments, and strive to achieve eight repetitions.  
·	When you reach a weight that you can not achieve eight repetitions with, then stay with that weight until you achieve eight, and then increase the weight again in small increments.

This information is confidential and the property of Charles A. Kierklo.  It shall not be duplicated or reproduced, in whole or in part, except with the express written permission..  The information contained within this document shall not be disclosed to third parties.


----------



## king_gregz (Jan 7, 2001)

Monday:     chest, back
Wedensday:  legs, abs
Thursday:   cardio
Friday:     chest, arms

each exercise preformed at my max for 5.

[This message has been edited by king_gregz (edited 01-07-2001).]


----------



## TripleP (Jan 15, 2001)

Here is my current routine:

Monday 

Legs 
3 (quads) - squat, leg press, or lunges 
3 (quads) - hack squat 

3 (Hamstrings) - laying, standing, or sitting leg curls 
3 (Hamstrings) - laying, standing, or sitting leg curls 

Tuesday 

3 (shoulders) - press, machine, DB, or barbell 
3 (shoulders) - side laterals, machine, cable, or DB 
3 (shoulders) - upright rows, either barbell or cable 

3 (triceps) - dips, close-grip benches,or lying tri ext. 
3 (triceps) - pulley pushdows, or one arm DB extensions 
2 (triceps) - etc. they are just so many tri. exercises!!! 


Thursday 

4 (back) - these are chins ( i do 50) 
3 (back) - deadlifts, barbell bent rows, or machine rows 
3 (back) - seated pulley rows,or close-grip pulldowns, etc. 
3 (traps) - machine, DB, or barbell shrugs 

3 (rear-delts) - bent cable laterals or revers peck-deck 

Saturday 

3 (chest) - Incline DB, barbell or machine press 
3 (chest) - Flat DB, barbell, or machine press 
2 (chest) - Dips, incline or flat flys or decline flys 
2 (chest) - decline DB, machine, or barbell press 


3 (biceps) - Barbell curl or DB curl 
3 (biceps) - preacher curl, pull-ups,or cable curls, etc. 


3 (forearms) - Reverse Barbell curl or hammer curl 
3 (forearms) - wrist curl or reverse wrist curl


----------



## HickeyNC (Jan 16, 2001)

Triple P,
     How long have you been doing this work out, and how good are the results are getting from it. I really like the looks of it and i am seriously thinking about giving it a try. I like my routine now, but i like to move things around. Keeps things interesting. Thanks.


----------



## TripleP (Jan 16, 2001)

I've only been doing this workout for like 2 weeks, before I was training for strength (I did 6 sets of one basic compound exercise, taking the reps from 3 to 5)

The results are very good - last night I did legs and I swear I almost died!!! Man, I did Squats followed by Hack Squats FOLLOWED by lying leg curls. I did this 3 times.  The first time it was easy, I only needed like 1 minute rest before doing it again.  By the second time I needed like 3minutes to recover.  After the second set of these I didnt even feel like doing it again, but I did anyways. It was a GREAT workout, man.

I know that my routine looks simple and easy, and has few sets - but it is HARD when done correctly.


----------



## HickeyNC (Jan 16, 2001)

Thanks Triple P. I like it, because it is very straight forward and seems like i could get it done in an hour. I like to be in the gym, but I don`t like to be in there all night. I have other things that I have to get done too. Some times the simple straight forward things are just as good if not better than the complex things. Thanks again.


----------



## Danny Sullivan (Jan 19, 2001)

My current Routine is to support my Rugby Training and to maintain body weight.

Day 1&4 Chest.
Dips 6 sets 15-20 reps.
Incline DB press 5 sets 8-10 reps.
Flat DB press 5 sets 8-10 reps
Feet raised push ups 4 sets to failure.
Neck Extension 4 sete 12 reps

Day 2&5 Back & Shoulders.
Chin Ups 6 sets 10-12 reps
EZ reverse grip row 5 sets 8-10 reps
Single arm row. 5 sets 8-10 reps
Dumbbell shoulder press 5 sets 8-10 reps
EZ upright row 5 sets 8-10 reps

Day 3 Legs.
Squats 6 sets 15-20 reps
Hack Squats 6 sets 12-15 reps
Stiff leg deadlift 6 sets 10-12reps
Dumbell calf raises 6 sets 15-20 reps.

I only train legs once because Rugby training consists of a lot of sprint work.
I train abs on Tuesdays and Thursday at Rugby Training and it varies on every session.
I have only been on this for 2 weeks,it was given to me by a former New Zeland All Blacks coach.
I also supplement with Creatine and a protien meal replacement.



------------------
What doesn't kill us 
makes us strong


----------



## Bench_It!! (Jan 19, 2001)

Bench workout on Days #1 and #3 are from the "Add 50 pounds to u'r bench" program.

Day#1
Bench program
Decline Bench 3x8
Dumbell Bench Press 3x8
Shoulder Press 3x8
Shrugs 3x8
Standing Tricep Extension 3x8
Dips 3x6

Day#2 OFF

Day#3
Narrow Grip Pull-Down 3x8
Barbell Row 3x8 
Preacher Curl 3x8
Deadlift 3x8
Seated Row 3x8
Calf Raise 40-20-10

Day#4 OFF

Day#5
Bench Program
Incline Press 3x8
Butterflies 3x8
Inclined Butterflies 3x8
Cross Body Cable Raise 3x8
Lateral Raises 3x8
Standing Tricep Extension 3x8
Dips 3x6

Day#6
Squats 3x8
SL Deadlift 3x8
Leg Press 3x8
Leg Curl 3x8
Calf Raises 3x8
Reverse Grip Pull-Down 3x8
Concentration Curls 3x8
Seated Hammer Curls 3x8 
Inclined Dumbell Curl 3x8

Day#7 OFF



------------------
Shut up and LIFT!


----------



## ChrisIsDaBoy (Jan 19, 2001)

Day 1 - Chest 
flat bench- 1-2 warm up sets, 3 working sets
incline bench- 3 sets
flies - 3 sets
dips - 35 total

Every other month, I'll alternate dips with decline bench press.

Day 2 - Back 
wide grip pull ups/close grip chin-up - 40 total  (vary the grip from workout ot workout)
bent over rows- 1 warm-up, 3 working sets
deadlifts - 3 sets
shrugs - 3 working sets
weighted hyperextentions - 2 sets

Day 3 - Legs 
squats - 1 warm up, 3 working sets
Stiffleg Deads - 3 working sets
front squats - 2-3 sets
leg curls - 2 sets
Standing Calf raises raises - 3 sets

Day 4 - arms, shoulders and abs

wide grip curls - 3 sets
alternating dumbell curls - 3 sets
reverse preacher curls - 2 sets
close grip bench press - 3 sets
skullcruchers - 3 sets

rear military press - 3 sets
lateral raises - 3 sets
rear delt raises - 3 sets

weighted crunches - 3-4 sets  10 reps
leg raises - 4 sets  10 reps
seated side bends - 2-3 sets 20-40 reps
seated torso twist - 2-3 sets each to failure

I try to workout/rest every other day.


----------



## EarWax (Jan 19, 2001)

Day 1:
Cable Crunches
Machine Crunches
Inclined Situps
Good-mornings
Deadlifts
One-Arm DB Bent-Over Row
Wide-Grip B-T-Neck Pulldown
Machine Seated Rows

Day 2: Cardio

Day 3:
Barbell Bench Press
Incline Bench Press
Decline Bench Press
Pec Deck Flyes
Dumbbell Shrugs
Smith Machine Front Press
Lateral Dumbbell Raises
Seated Dumbbell Press

Day 4:
Seated Leg Press
Smith Press
Leg Extensions
Seated Calf Raises
Seated Leg Curl
Standing Leg Curl
Stiff-Legged Dumbell Deadlifts
Abduction

Day 5: Cardio

Day 6:
Cable Pushdowns
Head Banger
Assisted Dip
Barbell Preacher Curl
Concentration Curl
Standing Barbell Curls
Forearm Extensors
Forearm Flexors

Day 7: Sleep! I like this day best


----------

